# Eastern U.P. report



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

We have 365 acres in the Eastern U.P. and most years, even last year, we see at least a few deer each every sit. Well I just got a text from my cousin who's up there, and not one guy out of 8 has seen a deer yet, and my Dad saw a huge wolf in the clear-cut by his blind. Not a good start I'd say. I hope the wolves don't hang out for long. There was great deer activitiy all fall until the last few days I was told, and now seeing the wolf could explain the lack of deer activity. I hope it gets better by the time I go up next weekend! 

Later, 

MDH


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

Where at in the EUP? We have 240 acres around the Pickford area. I however am stuck down state until Thanksgiving. We have seen our share of wolves in that area in the past, and over the past few years have also seen significantly fewer deer


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

We are in Mackinaw county. I'm from up there originally.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Cant shoot the wolves?


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

Cant shoot the wolves?


Not legally and I have never shot one. Can't say I haven't been tempted:evilsmile


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Although I would support a season on them, it won't happen, and I'm not about to break the law.


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

Although I would support a season on them, it won't happen, and I'm not about to break the law. 

​


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

well i would :yikes:


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

varminthunter said:


> well i would :yikes:


well i guess we'll all be seeing you on the front page of the paper in cuffs:lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Sounds pretty slow...everyone I've talked to so far hasn't even seen a deer.

I went for a ride at around 8:30 and never saw a deer. All the hunters were still in the woods too.

Pretty sad...........

I just got word from my out of state partners that, between four of them, they shot a big 12 point, a big 9 with split G2's and passed on multiple bucks in the 120" range. Wish I could have gone, but couldn't get the opener off of work this year. I already have it off for 2011 though!!!!!!!!!! P.S. That was out of state on northern public land big woods.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

U.P tracker, that sounds like a good hunt your friends are on. Someday I'll be able to take some time off and do a hunt like that!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't wait MDH...DON'T WAIT! I waited until I was 27 and regret I didn't do it at 18 (I'm now 32). It's cheap. I went on two one week out of state hunts last year for $1,000 round trip. One cost $700 and the other $300. Although it doesn't guarantee you a big ol' buck, it does put the odds in your favor, 10-fold, and you get to see some awesome events you don't see here. Start planning now for next year.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

The only way I could do anything like that is over the Thanksgiving weekend from the Wednesday before until Sunday. I'm a teacher and since we get lots of vacation time, it's darn near impossible to get 5 days off to go on a hunt like that. I hear you though! I may try to get something going in Ohio or Illinois in the late season if that lines up with the Thanksgiving time. I'm assuming your hunting out in Minn or Wisc.? That's a heck of a drive for me down here, but perfect for you Yoopers!:lol: I was born up there, so I have some Yooper in me, and there are times I wish I lived up there, but my wife wouldn't like it too much up there. Are you going to hunt the U.P. at all or are you pretty much done with it? 

MDH


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I, and my BIL, spent the entire day on stand near Hulbert lake in Chippewa County. The first shot heard was at 7:35 next one at 8:30. a total of around 6 shots all day long. We sat an area that has produced deer in the past but produced "0" sightings this year. Weather was perfect for deer movement...if they were there.
We've been threatening to pull out of there (U.P.) for the last 5-6 years. The decision was finalized last night at sunset.

As far as out of state hunting goes...I spent the first week (5 days) in Nov. in Ohio on 2 different public land pieces. Including my license ($149) I spent $400. Of the 4 of us, 3 got multiple shot opportunities on book class bucks, I did not but I did see 5 bucks in as many days.


MDH, Ohio's gun opener isn't until the Monday after Thanksgiving. Those days you have available would be exceptional in Ohio.

Big T


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

QDMAMAN, 

So you are saying that they days over Thanksgiving would be bow season? That would be cool! I may have to get a climber and do some research and get something planned for next year. Thanks for the heads up! Now that I got one with a bow, I feel more confident, and maybe I'll check it out down there. 

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> MDH said:
> 
> 
> > QDMAMAN,
> ...


correct.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

All hunters in the woods need to take heart the wolf problem. Think 25. Because for every track you see, every howl you hear every animal you encounter there will be AT LEAST 25 less deer next year. 


Dave


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just got back from camp, Luce county. Hunted dawn to dark yesterday, didn't see a deer. Hunted this morning in a different spot, saw nothing, and then hunted tonight back in my original spot, and was skunked again. I had my trailcamera out the whole time and had a doe and 2 fawns and 2 bucks on there from Saturday-tonight. One spike and not sure what the other buck was, very blurry. Both bucks were passing through in the middle of the night and the does mostly were, but of course they were on there this morning at 8:30 as I sat in a different spot. Not that I could shoot them, but would have been nice to see something. The camp next door to me had 10 guys I believe canvassing a bunch of different areas around, and all reported 0 deer sightings. Definitely very slow start, we will see what this weekend brings. I have been getting deer on my camera all fall, but just haven't been getting the sightings. Oh yeah, heard 16 shots all day Monday. Most were way off in the distance.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I am getting reports from my guys at camp(I couldn't go).They are also in Luce County 18 miles north of Newberry.No deer sightings yet.No shots heard today,only four yesterday.There is less buck sign this year also,its not looking good for the Upper this year.That is how it goes up there though,on a good note,they are having fun.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

WOW!

If there's anybody out there that's coming up this week, you may wanna buy about eight 30 packs to get you through the UP deer hunting depression!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

uptracker said:


> WOW!
> 
> If there's anybody out there that's coming up this week, you may wanna buy about eight 30 packs to get you through the UP deer hunting depression!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


HAHAHA.No problems in the beer department in my camp(wish I were there).We have done pretty good up there over the years with deer,love that challenge.They will start moving,they always do.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

onenationhere said:


> They will start moving,they always do.


What will? The marten? The mink? The ducks? The squirrels?

Our deer numbers are the lowest I've ever seen them. Sad thing is, I thought 2006, 2007, 2008 and 2009 were bad....now it's stupid. I don't really see them making a huge rebound in the next 10 years either. Hate to say it, but it may be over.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

onenationhere said:


> HAHAHA.No problems in the beer department in my camp(wish I were there).We have done pretty good up there over the years with deer,love that challenge.They will start moving,they always do.


Yup, the challenge definitely makes it fun, it's just different than anywhere else. Don't get me wrong, it gets more challenging each year hahaha but as long as some deer continue to survive there will be a few to hunt, just gotta go find them. I think numbers are low but I don't think that it is the end of the world as far as deer are going to go extinct there or something..


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

This is just wrong. It seems pretty clear to me that the wolves are taking there toll on the deer herd. They need to open up a season on them. Why do we need them? Who cares if they are extinct?


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

we dont need them at all!. the only people keeping them around are the anti hunters that wont let bills pass to open a season


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

ellsworth24 said:


> we dont need them at all!. the only people keeping them around are the anti hunters that wont let bills pass to open a season


I am surprised the UP doesn't become there own state over this. 



Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.


----------



## heatherine23 (Apr 19, 2006)

we had a good amount of deer around our camp, Our QDM program is in its 4th year and we have seen a great improvement in mature buck sightings. I was able to harvest a nice heavyweight 8 this week.


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

The first years I hunted Michigans Northeastern Upper Peninsula for whitetail were purely magical. I can remember driving the snow-covered two-tracks in the dead of night on the way to my friends cabin. The spectacle was that of a wintery fairyland with white snowshoe hare running ahead of the truck for miles and miles, seemingly mesmerized by the illumination of the headlamps and eventually veering off and being replaced by brothers and sisters in a pristine whiteness that glistened as a billion diamonds in the focused beams of light. There is a certain majesty achieved by the tall pines heavily laden with fresh snow that almost took my breath away in awe as the trucks lighting penetrated the blackness of a U.P. moonless night. 

I never drove fast once I was off of the pavement. I was always aware of the plethora of white-tailed deer tracks in the snow as well as the occasional moose sign and the risk of one darting out of the cover in front of my truck. The consequences of that sort of encounter could be expensive for both the animal and myself! Even arriving in daylight I always drove slow for the same reasons, following the winding trails. But arriving in the darkness was always the best. Usually I was greeted by the soft glow of lamplight filtering through the cabins windows and the unmistakable scent of wood-smoke wafting from the cabins chimney. This was followed by a shaft of light illuminating the porch and snow beyond as the cabin door swung open and extended hands, smiling faces, hearty hellos and so much exuberance that one could be warmed by it as much as the woodstove within.

Such was the case for countless numbers of hunters at cabins and camps that had opened their doors for many decades in the Northeastern U.P. Most of them are closed now. Many are falling into disrepair. There is little reason to go north to hunt whitetails these days. Things changed. While it is true that the only constant in this world is change it is also certain that not all of it is good.

I can remember the introduction of the coyote and the pine martin in the Northeastern U.P. At first, there seemed little change in deer populations but, gradually, I noticed that I no longer had the company of the snowshoe hare on my drive in to the cabin and the large numbers of deer tracks were dwindling. Still, there was something to be said about hearing the lone coyote calling in the moonlight and the yips and yaps of groups of them hunting at night. Even seeing them from the deer-stand was a treat, knowing that even the predator was not aware of my presence. 

The pine martin seemed to thrive as well but I noticed that, in the spring, the little chipmunks that used to provide hours of entertainment while I sat on the porch of the cabin, were nearly gone and in the fall, grouse populations seemed smaller as well, even considering their cycles. Still, watching the pine martin hunt while on stand hunting whitetails was interesting. Sometimes one would steal an apple left on the ground or even climb up a ladder stand to discover just what manner of creature was up there, looking down at them. 

Whitetails were still fairly plentiful, though many of the ancient migration trails they used to travel into the yards for wintering were being used less and less. These trails were once so heavily used that they can still be seen as deer changed the shape of the land as thousands upon thousands of hooves disrupted it over the years. In early winter, after the first heavy snows, these trails would turn into a mucky mess till the migration was over and were clearly visible highways in the great woods if one knew where they were to be found. 

In the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, the deer migrate to traditional wintering locations called yards. The yards generally offer the deer more shelter and food than can be gleaned in the open forest. However, several unusually long or hard winters can so deplete these yards of natural food that they cannot recover in one season, leaving less food than the year before in each, successive, hard, year. The yards are akin to virtual pens that the deer stay in even though they are starving while in them.

I also recall the introduction of the grey wolf into the U.P. Their presence was pretty controversial at the time and remains so even today. The first thing that I noticed after the introduction of the wolves was a dramatic drop in what had appeared to be a thriving coyote population. Honestly, that did not bother me, or my fellow hunters, very much. But then the hard winters came and large numbers of deer began to starve in the yards and to my knowledge, no feeding was ever done by the DNR in any attempt to keep them from starving. The odd sportsmans club was still trying to help out with the winter survival rate by feeding on their private property but the DNR became concerned about chronic wasting disease as well as bovine tuberculosis. It seems the DNR feared the spread of these diseases through what was described to me as nose-to-nose contact and that would inevitably occur at feeding stations.

Seeing the whitetail populations continue to drop, I made inquires as to the possibility of providing medicated and enriched feed in the yards to help the animals survive the winter. I interviewed several Veterinarians that were used to working with cattle and they each thought that such a program would not only help to contain the spread of disease but stave off the starvation of vast numbers of deer in the browse-depleted yards. I broached the idea of supplemental feeding with representatives of the DNR at a meeting of the Michigan Outdoor Writers Association some years ago. I was met with blank stares, followed by comments about the spread of disease. 

After revealing the opinions of the veterinarians about such a program actually reducing the possibility of disease through the use of medicated, enriched feed as well as staving off starvation during a time when the deer were at their weakest and greatest vulnerability, funding became the issue. I suggested that sportsmen as well as the community at large would respond to a request for donations. Many people just like looking for, looking at as well as photographing deer. Even though the very thought of starving animals is most abhorrent to the people of Michigan, no action was taken. The situation has remained analogous to the ranch foreman that allows his bosses herd to starve to death because they might get sick if he feeds them. Think that fellow would keep his job very long?

Enter the grey wolf. Out of this diminishing deer population it is estimated that each adult wolf can consume as many as 30 to 50 deer a year* This does not account for those that they kill for sport. Using a conservative number of 40 deer per animal and given that the DNR says there are around 600 of them, I get a number of 24,000 to 29,000 deer a year, consumed. While it is true that wolves will eat many different animals, hoofed animals are their dietary preference.

The 2009 deer hunting season in the Northeastern U.P. was so bad that it lead one local resident to exclaim: 

The DNR might just as well be selling licenses to hunt wild elephants in this part of the state!

Why did he say that? 

Well, lets look at some other DNR numbers for the U.P. They estimate a total of 300,000 deer in the entire U.P. Of those, about 64,000 are killed through interaction with humans. That includes auto accidents and hunting. The DNR goes on to estimate that another 35,000 in a mild winter, 70,000 in a moderate winter and 105,000 in a Severe winter die of starvation.

Lets put some of those DNR numbers in perspective! 300,000  24,000 consumed by wolves = 276,000. 276,000  64,000 human related deaths = 212,000. Now, lets look at a worst case with the Severe winter starvation rate. That would be 212,000  105,000 = 107,000. That is, 107,000 deer left in the 16,452 square miles of the U.P. or just about 6.5 deer per square mile in the spring.

What happens to that population if there are two Severe winters in a row? What if there are three or more? While it is true that there will be some increase in the population through procreation, just how long is it before there is no longer a reasonable breeding population in certain areas of the U.P.? There have been buck only hunting laws in the Northeastern U.P. for many years because of a persistent low deer population. With a deer population at 6.5 per square mile or lower how many legal bucks might there be in say A four square mile area open to hunting? 

As many as there are wild elephants As the local resident exclaimed?

Now, the DNR has this to say about wolves and deer: Wolves and deer evolved together, and deer possess physical and behavioral adaptations for avoiding wolf predation. I find that statement quizzical. If the deer can avoid predation, how is it that they are eaten? Even so, the DNR may be right in most places through most of the year but the statement is not true in deep snow in the yards where the wolf can easily run the deer down and kill them. I have witnesses to their killing deer in the yards and letting them lay.

With the lack of management (feeding in the winter) of the deer population in the yards and growing numbers of wolves and the occasional cougar mixed in, I expect U.P. Michigan farmers to begin to see increased predation on their livestock. I also expect that family pets will begin disappearing and that, sooner or later, a child will be attacked as deer numbers continue to decline against rising wolf populations. (In fact, in April of this year the MDNR requested licenses from the Federal Government to allow them to kill wolves that have already begun killing livestock and pets. Apparently, there are enough of them that trapping and relocating them has been deemed, unpractical.) Additionally, it is known that the wolves are crossing the ice in winter and beginning to populate the Northern Counties of the Lower Peninsula. Might not part of their move south be linked to a lack of food in the north?

I am neither for nor against the wolf in Michigan. I cannot see that the citizens of the state benefit from their presence, however. I have yet to see a Wolf Watching Station, for example. I have seen restaurants that had as part of their ambiance, large numbers of deer that could be watched while one was having a first class lunch while the deer were in the yards in winter. I have seen countless vehicles stopped on the shoulders of U.P. roads because the occupants were, excitedly, watching deer.

Then there are the economic hardships for the business of the U.P. With the decline of the deer herd, business like lodgings are no longer filled to capacity as they once were. Grocery, gasoline, sporting goods and a myriad of other sales are no longer made because hunters are giving up on the U.P. and choosing to hunt down-state farm country or otherwise staying down-state and or not hunting at all. Even the locals are choosing not to hunt. In an area of the state that has been economically depressed for many years, the local population can ill afford further cuts to their livelihood because of the inaction of a State Government that has cared too little for too long.

In defense of the DNRs efforts in the U.P. they are trying to work with private owners as well as improve the state owned areas of the yards in order to increase the amount of natural food in them. There are still no plans to supplementary feed the deer in the yards, however. This feeding ought be part of the program, helping the yards to regenerate natural browse while maintaining healthy and sustainable deer populations by reducing the impact of their presence on the native flora during their stay. This is particularly important the winters after the hardest of years because one summer season is not long enough for the browse to recover. This means that natural food will be in short supply for years to come even if the winters are mild and deer will continue to stave to death, in large numbers, unnecessarily.

Given the DNRs move to improve the yards, is it too little to late for the U.P? The decades old deer camps in the U.P. may already be gone forever, their mystique The soft glow of their Colman and oil lamps The hint of wood smoke The sound of laughter The smell of strong coffee and freshly baked bread These were conditions that changed strangers into friends and friends into brothers and sisters. Will they become only the lingering musty memories of centuries past? I pray not. I am not encouraged, however.

* All numbers taken from the Michigan DNR website.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I only hunted opening day on my property in Chippewa county and we seen 7 deer before 10:30am and then my son shot a 4pt.. I also pulled my card from my game camera and had 7 different bucks on my camera from 11-7 to 11-14.. There are still honey holes up there, ya just gotta find them.. By the way my property is surrouned by federal land and most of the rubs and scrapes from the bucks were on federal land..

CB


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh the difference a couple of months can make!

Back in September, I was as evil as Saddam for even mentioning that wolves were a plague and need to be disposed of.

Where are all the Wolf lovers? 

Now that it's actually Deer season and the reality of the situation has set in, they aren't so vocal anymore!

For those of you who think this is only a UP problem and really aren't to worried about it, think again. The UP is a "coming attractions trailer" for whats coming to a woodlot near you.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Oh the difference a couple of months can make!
> 
> Back in September, I was as evil as Saddam for even mentioning that wolves were a plague and need to be disposed of.
> 
> ...


:lol: Well put and very true...


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

heatherine23 said:


> we had a good amount of deer around our camp, Our QDM program is in its 4th year and we have seen a great improvement in mature buck sightings. I was able to harvest a nice heavyweight 8 this week.


 
QDM in the UP is WORTHLESS now that the wolves are on the scene. Don't worry your little QDM pocket will be found, then the only thing left is AYFKM.........It happened to us, and that is the point. Anytime you try your hardest to do everything right, you find out it is smashed in under a years time!!!!

Dave


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

we hunt chippewa county near stalwert. first 2 days between 3 guys we had 2 deer sightings, one was a nice spike that i shot at 8:30 on opening morning. i came home wensday morning and another guy came up that afternnoon and wouldnt ya know it, the deer started moving after i left. they saw deer each sit till this morning when they left. no horns but they were seeing deer. saturday and sunday before the opener we saw lots of deer in the hay fields in the area but they were absent the first 2 days. 

spiker from the opener


----------



## bfaili01 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice job on the buck, ive always wanted to hunt the UP just have never made it up


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

We hunted Drummond Island by the quarry and YOU HAVE TO BE FREAKING KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hunted 6 straight day and seen nothing. I also hunted a tree line of rubs and scraps that reminded me of Illinois and would make anybody jealous but never seen a deer. i mean this was my first time hunting the eastern UP and probably the last. LOL i would say thats why they called it hunting but in the EUP its called seating.


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

codybear said:


> I only hunted opening day on my property in Chippewa county and we seen 7 deer before 10:30am and then my son shot a 4pt.. I also pulled my card from my game camera and had 7 different bucks on my camera from 11-7 to 11-14.. There are still honey holes up there, ya just gotta find them.. By the way my property is surrouned by federal land and most of the rubs and scrapes from the bucks were on federal land..
> 
> CB


The only honey hole we have seen in northern Luce and Chippewa in recent years is the one with the half-moon on the door.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I have to agree I can live without wolves, but I do see a bright side. Low hunting pressure! I can't stand a pumpkin patch. Get down to 6-10 critters per sq/mile and oh, yeah, it's tough hunting, but over time that can lead to some big animals, and a good hunter can usually get something going. If not, who cares, you have the place and elbow room to yourself. Ask the Benoits, they did not hunt where there were a lot of deer in their Maine years, that, and the eastern coyote is a known cross between wolf and coyote, so not too much difference in canine predation pressure either. It can be tough sledding, but I see a bright side for some.


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

Bearblade said:


> I see a bright side for some.


While I agree, a low population count does make for a quality hunt, it seems to me that when the only hunters you might stumble on to were those from other old camps and people you know, that was pretty good as well. 

What bothers me is the fact that 35,000 to more than 100,000 deer are allowed to starve every year. I find the unnecessary starvation of animals abhorrent to say the least. I know that any ranch Forman that allowed animals to starve unnecessarily, would be out on his ear in a heartbeat. Beyond the inhumanity of the failure to act, he would be adversely affecting the bottom line. That is precisely what is happening in the Northeastern Counties.

Dave


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

There a 2 ways the Deer are going to come back in the eastern side.

1st is a controlled burn. Too many jack pines and mature hard woods. 

2nd start whacking wolves.. 

I use to hunt Engadine and Moran areas. Saw plenty of deer.. Mind you this was 15 years ago.. 

Now my buddy who still hunts there says he is lucky to see a deer. 

Rumor has it a Wolf by Engadine took 40 deer this year.. Caught on trail camera's.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

we had a dismal year in the central UP(munising area). We had five game cams up since 10-23, pulled them on 11-18. We had 3 pictures in the day time of deer. Otherwise midnight to 4am is a good time.

We heard 3 groups of yotes active opening morning, nothing close and never did hear from them again, saw no evidence of wolves, but was assured by the annual visit from the forest service that they are present.

We saw zero deer, and I hunted hard for 5 days and 5 nights, spending at least 3+ hours per hunt (6+ hours per day) monday thru friday.

One camp near us did harvest a 2.5yr old buck with a bow on the 14th.

Next year.......... the woods will be quieter due to the lack of people I think. 

_Interestingly, the bridge count was up about 10% from last year when we crossed on saturday (20th) about noonish._


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

If you have Facebook check this exchange out: < http://www.facebook.com/midnr/posts/10150095988274245?bcode=w_fLj>
:rant:
Looks like the herd in the Northeastern U.P. is not going to improve any time soon!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I came up to the UP in the fall of 2006 to go to school at LSSU. That fall there were a fair number of deer around the area. Hunting was not great by any means but it was not uncommon to see does and even a few small bucks from your stand. You could also drive around in the evenings and see a lot of deer out in the hay fields. 2007 was about the same however after that deer sightings fell off the face of the earth. I quit hunting up here after 2008 and will never hunt the EUP for deer again. Now I hardly ever see more then 1 or 2 deer out in the fields that in the past held 20+ deer in the evenings. It's sad but I don't see this area getting better for a very long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Not only has the deer hunting gone to **** but the fishing up here is nothing like it was 5 years ago. I plan on moving down to the NLP in the spring and don't plan to come back up here for much of any kind of outdoor recreation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

MDH said:


> On a positive note, there were 3 guys who are friends with my cousin who took really nice bucks up in Chippewa county. One was a huge 8, that'll probably go at least 130 and an 11 point that was huge too. The other guy's buck was a really nice 7 point, so there are a few nice ones around. I'm pretty sure that our bucks are just bedding down during the day, and if they aren't chasing they aren't going to show. I did find some new places to sit next year at least, back on the state land.


I have a feeling you're talking about Taylor's 11 point and the other bucks in his camp. They hunt off Rockview on private land within shooting distance of the only cornfields east of I-75, practice QDM type principals and plant food plots. Taylor had to wait 25 years to shoot a buck of that caliber, but the last 5+ years of work allowed it to happen. From what I've heard, the other two bucks needed another year though....not positive.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

HunterHads said:


> Not only has the deer hunting gone to **** but the fishing up here is nothing like it was 5 years ago. I plan on moving down to the NLP in the spring and don't plan to come back up here for much of any kind of outdoor recreation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its not any better here.:sad:


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

HunterHads said:


> Not only has the deer hunting gone to **** but the fishing up here is nothing like it was 5 years ago. I plan on moving down to the NLP in the spring and don't plan to come back up here for much of any kind of outdoor recreation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I own property in both the EUP and in NELP and the hunting is far better in the EUP so you might want to rethink that :lol:

CB


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

codybear said:


> I own property in both the EUP and in NELP and the hunting is far better in the EUP so you might want to rethink that :lol:
> 
> CB


Shhhhh!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

codybear said:


> I own property in both the EUP and in NELP and the hunting is far better in the EUP so you might want to rethink that :lol:
> 
> CB


I drive 3.5 hours down to my property in the NLP every weekend in the fall and see more deer there in a day then I do in a season up here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

codybear said:


> I own property in both the EUP and in NELP and the hunting is far better in the EUP so you might want to rethink that :lol:
> 
> CB


 
shhhhhh :evilsmile


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm not sure why you guys think you wanna keep it secret. Like I said, the EUP had a success rate of 12% in 2009 and that includes every spike shot (and possibly does). That is documented, not my opinion. That's pretty sad. This year was pretty much the same. If you read a lot of posts on here, you'll find that a lot of camps never even saw a deer and others saw 3-4 with six guys in camp.

A five point with a 7" spread took our buck pool at work this year. Last year a fork won it.

There's a few deer out there, but I guess if you don't know anything else, you'd think this is the place to be.

There's a reason why people quit hunting around here too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

uptracker can I get into your buck pool? :lol:

Success rate for the EUP can be found on page 35 of the link. It is the lowest in the state but then again all of the EUP falls in the moderate to high snowfall zone. All of the UP's banana belt fall in the WUP; which IMHO changes the stats dramatically. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/report3513_327318_7.pdf


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

I'd like to join in on all the moaning and groaning about how the EUP deer hunting sucks, and has gone downhill in just a few years. But to be honest, I don't even bother hunting deer here any longer. 

Oh sure, there are good bucks out there, but they are few and far between, and they are likely only moving at night to breed does and/or feed on bait piles...or to elude wolves. 

But there is some hope. In 2008, my trail cam caught this trio of what I hope are future shooters.


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

HunterHads said:


> Now I hardly ever see more then 1 or 2 deer out in the fields that in the past held 20+ deer in the evenings. It's sad but I don't see this area getting better for a very long time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My experiences in the past mirror yourse... But mine go back farther. 

If you follow the exchange with the DNRE on Facebook I posted earlier <http://www.facebook.com/midnr/posts/10150095988274245?bcode=w_fLj>, it becomes real clear what the problem is. They refuse to supplement feed in the yards when the deer are starving. They only work on habitat improvement. They say feeding is not worth it. 

I am reminded of the story of the child throwing stranded starfish back into the ocean. He could not save them all. But those that he threw back... were saved.

A 12% success rate is deplorable. It is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

One thing that I found interesting is that the EUP lead the state in the percentage of hunters killing a buck during the 2009 muzzleloader season. I didn't see what I considered a shooter until the muzzleloader season so it appears that others had similar experiences. November was warm and snow free but December was great hunting weather, the stats show that weather made a difference. See page 37 of the link.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/report3513_327318_7.pdf


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

The DNR admitted on Facebook that the population of deer in the NE UP has been steadily going down fore some years now. Habitat improvement alone won't bring the herd back.


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

<http://www.sooeveningnews.com/news/x1090823103/Tails-from-the-Hulbert-Deer-Yard>


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

archerdave said:


> <http://www.sooeveningnews.com/news/x1090823103/Tails-from-the-Hulbert-Deer-Yard>


Interesting article, thanks for sharing.. That's an 80% decrease in the yard population :SHOCKED:


CB


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

codybear said:


> Interesting article, thanks for sharing.. That's an 80% decrease in the yard population :SHOCKED:
> 
> 
> CB


I see that as between 89 and 90% decrease. He says he only saw 74 or 75 this year. I have been afraid of this for some time. Years of neglect by the DNR and the introduction of wolves and coyotes have decimated a once thriving herd.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

archerdave said:


> I see that as between 89 and 90% decrease. He says he only saw 74 or 75 this year. I have been afraid of this for some time. Years of neglect by the DNR and the introduction of wolves and coyotes have decimated a once thriving herd.


I purchased some property not far from Hulbert 3 years ago and the hunting there is actually still pretty good so I could just imagine how good it would be if the population levels were at the DNR's minimum deer per square mile goals.. So far its gearing up to be a very mld winter in that area so that may help too.. I would be curious to know if there are any yards directly north of Hulbert or do all deer north of there come down to Hulbert? I understand there are other yards east and west of Hulbert but I was wondering about directly north, up towards Paradise.. For example, do deer also yard near any of the Tahquamenon river swamps north of Hulbert? The reason I ask is becasue I cant believe all the deer in downtown Hulbert would cover such a broad area.

CB


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i dont know of any yards near paradise at all. i believe our deer all go to the hulbert yards


----------



## archerdave (Nov 20, 2010)

What part of the EUP were you hunting?


----------

